# Great Lakes Invasive species documentary



## Lake Erie Monster (Nov 7, 2012)

http://chicago.suntimes.com/sports/making-waves-great-lakes-ocumentary-on-invasives-unveiled/

http://www.makingwavesdocumentary.com/


----------



## flowie (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks.

Heres a direct link to the documentaries webpage

http://www.makingwavesdocumentary.com


The camera work is incredible.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am not seeing anything but a trailer for the documentary...?


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

The full movie is only available in Chicago on PBS.


----------



## Lake Erie Monster (Nov 7, 2012)

The 2 part series will air on PBS outside of Chicago in the near future.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

WoodyMG said:


> The full movie is only available in Chicago on PBS.


A lot of good that does us... lol. Hopefully it will soon be made available to everyone in the Great Lakes region. Or better yet put the whole series on YouTube. If they're truly interested in increasing public awareness, that's what they'd do as opposed to limiting access to the greater Chicago area.


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

RedM2 said:


> A lot of good that does us... lol. Hopefully it will soon be made available to everyone in the Great Lakes region. Or better yet put the whole series on YouTube. If they're truly interested in increasing public awareness, that's what they'd do as opposed to limiting access to the greater Chicago area.



I contacted them and asked if they would consider putting it on YouTube. Haven't heard back yet.


----------



## msujberry (Dec 18, 2006)

That would be great! This could be a great supplement to my ecology class. Look forward to seeing the whole doc.


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

WoodyMG said:


> I contacted them and asked if they would consider putting it on YouTube. Haven't heard back yet.


Nope no luck


----------



## Lake Erie Monster (Nov 7, 2012)

Short video on sea lamprey




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1059687360735430


----------



## Steelheader300mag (Sep 14, 2016)

Need to worry about Asian carp already dealt with it snagged one in the head fought it for 11 min had it to the boat old lady tried to net it got shad rap caught in the net reported it to mi dnr they didn't believe me


----------



## Steelheader300mag (Sep 14, 2016)

Steelheader300mag said:


> Need to worry about Asian carp already dealt with it snagged one in the head fought it for 11 min had it to the boat old lady tried to net it got shad rap caught in the net reported it to mi dnr they didn't believe me


That was in the Huron river in south rockwood mi


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm willing to bet that Carp was a Grass Carp (White Amur), or Mirror Carp. Both have been established in lake Erie for a long time, but aren't present in large numbers.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Maybe this new carp will find zebra mussels delicious. Some of the panfish eat them.... sunfish are one of them...


----------



## Steelheader300mag (Sep 14, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> I'm willing to bet that Carp was a Grass Carp (White Amur), or Mirror Carp. Both have been established in lake Erie for a long time, but aren't present in large numbers.


It was in the 40lb range and it could of been I have been fishing the Huron for 31 years never seen anything like it


----------



## Lake Erie Monster (Nov 7, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/MakingWavesDoc/posts/1079393052098194:0


----------



## Lake Erie Monster (Nov 7, 2012)

Doucummetary set to air across Michigan PBS channels. Episode #1 October 20th 10pm and #2 October 27th 10pm.


----------

